# Removal of Bone Growth Stimulators



## KRISTILEFT (Aug 14, 2008)

I work for a group of Neurosurgeons who themselves only prescribe the external bone growth stimulators. However, one of my docs just did a removal of an implanted Bone Growth Stimulator that was implanted by someone else. I can not find a code specifically for removal of a BGS, only the Spinal Cord Stimulators for pain control. Does anyone have any experience with this and can you tell me what code you use for a removal of a BGS? Do you use the SCS removal codes?


----------



## anita carleton (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like CPT 20680 and make sure your note indicates your physician did not do the implantation of the device. Should get paid. Hope this helps you.

Anita Carleton, CPC


----------



## pallemand (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bone Growth Stimulator*

I work in a neurosurgery practice, we use code 63660  for removal of a bone growth stim.  Hope this helps


----------

